# Drag 2 and Drag Mini - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (5/11/18)

The Drag 2 and Drag Mini Kits have arrived. All pre-orders and new orders will ship tomorrow 6/11/2018





Get yours here:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new?page=3


----------



## Trishan Gounden (14/11/18)

Why does it say that there are no products in this section on the web page ?


----------



## jm10 (14/11/18)

Trishan Gounden said:


> Why does it say that there are no products in this section on the web page ?



Because it clearly states that its the pre order page and now that they have it in stock its on their normal page. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

